# buying ephedrine



## ron1204

looking to see if any of you guys have sources for ephedrine. I always buy Bronkaid from walgreens but i wanna up the dose a little and dont want to take more of the other ingredient on there. I dont know what sides it can have. Also heard there are different forms of ephedrine. Not sure which is the best for appetite control and weight loss help.


----------



## Flyingdragon

Ephedrine is a scheduled drug by the DEA, good luck getting some....


----------



## TrickWilliams

Upping the dose for what reason?


----------



## ron1204

TrickWilliams said:


> Upping the dose for what reason?



Well not really upping the dose cuz I think 25mg is fine but would like to find it without the bronchial dilator part in it


----------



## Yaya

I wish.. there is nothing like the old ephedra products of 1999, 2000 and 2001.. it sucks that there isn't some European or Chinaman making the shit and selling it


----------



## chevybuff

They sell it in the bottle up here in Canada at Popeyes.  8mg doses of ephedrine hcl in a 50 tablet bottle. If your close to the border come across and get it.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Don't **** with importing ephedrine. It's an ingredient for making meth. You **** that up and LE puts their mandingo sized dick in your ass.


----------



## ron1204

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't **** with importing ephedrine. It's an ingredient for making meth. You **** that up and LE puts their mandingo sized dick in your ass.



true shit. Didn't even think about meth. Yea i guess ill be sticking to my bronkaid for a while


----------



## MS1605

ron1204 said:


> Well not really upping the dose cuz I think 25mg is fine but would like to find it without the bronchial dilator part in it



Ephedra is the brochial dilator. You dont want the Guaifenesin which is an expectorant. I was in your shoes years ago but there is no evidence saying the amount more of Guaifenesin we are consuming is any harm whatsoever. It bothered me for a bit but I got over it. Nothing to worry about, bruv.


----------



## Flyingdragon

They still produce and sell it in China, but as POB stated its high on the radar at Customs. 




Yaya said:


> I wish.. there is nothing like the old ephedra products of 1999, 2000 and 2001.. it sucks that there isn't some European or Chinaman making the shit and selling it


----------



## TrickWilliams

Bronkaid will do everything you want it too. I wouldnt think to much more about it.


----------



## ron1204

Alright guys thanks for the advice. I'll stick with my bronkaid. Didn't know about the meth and how strict it can be to get past customs. Don't want no trouble


----------



## pappermanner

hiii man, i have a bro who know some ephedrine PM me, ww ship


----------



## MS1605

Pmed you my credit card info.


social too...


----------



## Yaya

So what POB is saying... the best chance of getting real ephedra would be to contact ur local biker meth dealer


----------



## Jin

> I suck dicks L]



Was wondering when you were gonna start pushing products.

great job getting your post count up. You've replied to a thread every 2-3 minutes for your last dozen posts, while adding nothing of value to the conversation. Just make your sales pitch already.


----------



## Beezy

Jambax said:


> I am a twat



You finally said something true!
Thanks for translating, PoB!


----------



## knightmare999

Jambax said:


> looking for 20-30 guys to f&ck me inside out and j1zz on my prolapsed colon.


Good for you, bro.  Be yourself.  Loud and proud.


----------



## justsoyouknow

ron1204 said:


> looking to see if any of you guys have sources for ephedrine. I always buy Bronkaid from walgreens but i wanna up the dose a little and dont want to take more of the other ingredient on there. I dont know what sides it can have. Also heard there are different forms of ephedrine. Not sure which is the best for appetite control and weight loss help.


You can get primatene sometimes on ebay and bonanza it goes quick.


----------



## justsoyouknow

try bonanza or ebay for primatene


----------



## Beezy

justsoyouknow said:


> try bonanza or ebay for primatene



Yeah, you said that two minutes earlier


----------



## Monster Gear

TURKISH ephedrine of Arsan has long been gone, the only pharmaceutical grade I know right now is a ampoule of sopharma 1ml / 50mg


----------

